# Country Nicknames, City Nicknames



## Cracker Jack

Hi to all my colleague forum users.  Exactly a month from now, we will be celebrating the 60th anniversary of the foundation of the United Nations.  In view of this, I am preparing an activity for a conversation class.  I would like to solicit your help.

Can you please provide me the nickname of your respective countries or how your people usually refer to it.  Among the more famous monikers are that of  Japan known as  "The Land ofthe Rising Sun" or Norway "The Land of the Midnight Sun."  My country of origin, Philippines is known to us as "Pearl of the Orient" or "The Catholic Nation of Asia." among others.

In the US, every state has its nickname from "Heart of Dixie/Camelia State" to "Equality State/Cowboy State."  Also, some cities have their famous nicknames like New York - The Big Apple,  Rome - The Eternal City or Paris - The City of Lights/La Ville Lumière, etc.

If there is any link related to this, it would also be appreciated.  Please do not give official names such as Republic of... or Kingdom of...  Thanks a great deal.


----------



## LV4-26

France is sometimes referred to as_ l'Hexagone_ because of its general shape.
Avignon is _la Cité des Papes.

_I can't think of any more right now.


----------



## fenixpollo

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> If there is any link related to this, it would also be appreciated.


Just do an internet search for state nicknames or city nicknames, like this one. None of the cities in the area where I live have nicknames, that I know of.  Good luck.


----------



## anangelaway

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> France is sometimes referred to as_ l'Hexagone_ because of its general shape.
> Avignon is _la Cité des Papes._
> 
> I can't think of any more right now.


 
''Avignon is _la Cité des Papes',_ then my hometown Toulouse is reffered as "_'La_ _Ville Rose''_ or "_La cité des violettes''. _
I was amazed to discover all the other cities nicknames as well... such as Montpellier_ ''La surdouée''... _*Check Here* France, etc..

*ENGLISH*


----------



## Artrella

*Buenos Aires * is known as "La Reina Del Plata"; *Mar del Plata * is known as "La Perla del Atlántico" o "La Feliz".
Then the province of *Salta* is also known as "Salta La Linda"; *Tucumán* is "El Jardín de la República"... I don't remember anything else...


----------



## Vanda

For Brazil I don't think we have a particular nickname. Some would say:
The Soccer Country, The Samba Country, The Carnival Country.
But the two main cities in Brazil , for example, do have nicknames:
Rio de Janeiro , the Wonderful City; São Paulo, The Mist Land.
And almost every town has its nickname, my hometown Ubá - of course
noboby has never heard of it - is called "Cidade Carinho" (Spanish:
cariño) , and I think "The Caress City" in English.


----------



## foxfirebrand

My state Montana is "The Treasure State," so called because of the mining industry.  Idaho right next door is "The Gem State" for the same reason.  Montana is also unofficially called "Big Sky Country."

The U.S. of course is "The Land of the Free and the Home of the Brave."


----------



## Sparkle

Hi there Cracker Jack! Very interesting topic!

I live in Portugal - my country is known as "The three *F*'s country" : *Fado* (music), *Fátima* (religion), and *Futebol* (football). 

The city I live in, Braga, is known as "Cidade dos Arcebispos" (The Archbishops City). People also refer to Braga as the "Portuguese Rome"; all because of its history and our numerous churches and cathedrals...

Hope that helped!


Peace


----------



## lauranazario

Puerto Rico is known as *La Isla del Encanto, The Island of Enchantment*

Saludos,
LN


----------



## MiriamArg

Hello, everyone.  

This is my first post to these forums. 
I can contribute a couple of nicknames for cities in my country (Argentina): Buenos Aires is also called "la París de Sudamérica", and Rosario was known -a long time ago- as "la Chicago argentina".

Miriam


----------



## Cracker Jack

Thanks a lot for your overwhelming responses.  My list is now saturated.  Since the search I made through search engines gave me entries that were dicrete, the results were articles which contained the words I entered in the search separately.

I already have the nicknames of the 50 states fromthe 2005 World Almanac.  I have also noted the link from wikipedia.  Thanks a lot once again.


----------



## VenusEnvy

My state, Maryland, is also called "America in Miniature". Of the sites that I browsed through in Fenix's link, this nickname wasn't very popular! 

We are sometimes called "America in Miniature" because we have so much jam packed in a little state (geographically and historically)! Because we have much land and water, you can find almost every natural feature (besides a desert) here.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Hello everyone!

My country, México is known as "Tierra Azteca".  Several of our cities also have nicknames, to name just a couple:

Guadalajara, Jalisco--Perla Tapatía
Monterrey, Nuevo León--La Sultana del Norte

MG


----------



## murena

Mexico is also known as Mexicalpan de las Tunas

And some cities in Mexico:
Mexico City is El Defectuoso
Pachuca is La bella airosa
Mérida is La ciudad blanca

I don't remember any other, sorry


----------



## belén

Barcelona is called "La ciudad condal" ("The count city" because it used to be a count land) 
San Sebastián is known as "La bella Easo" - The beautiful Easo...
Mallorca is known as "La Isla de la Calma" - The quiet island.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hi Belen. Thanks a lot.  I am in Barcelona but I don't know it's nickname.  I used to hear about it but I thought it wasn't official.  What about Catalunya nad Spain?  I'd also like to know how they are called.  And also Madrid, if possible.  Again thanks.


----------



## Isis

Denmark - Land of the Little Mermaid
Trinidad and Tobago - Land of Gypsies and Calypsos
Hong Kong - Pearl of the Orient (It is no longer the Philippines who hold that name)
Mongolia - Land of Genghis Khan
Switzerland - Land of Milk and Honey
Australia - Land Down Under
India - Land of Prayes

Philippine Cities and Municipalities

Bacolod City - City of Smile
Cebu City - City Of Golden Friendship
Baguio City - City of Pines
Cavite City - City of Lights
Angeles City - City of "Angels"
Dagupan City - City of Milk Fish


----------



## Cracker Jack

Thanks a lot Isis.  That's a handful that you contributed. You even had some from our very own. Is that so? I never knew that HongKong is now the Pearl of the Orient.


----------



## Aupick

I've heard Corsica referred to as the 'Île de la beauté'. 

I confess I'd never heard of 'La surdouée' for Montpellier, not even from the megalomaniac ex-mayor, but 'la citée phocéenne' for Marseille, 'la ville rose' for Toulouse and 'la ville-lumière (or even in English, City of Lights) are very common, especially from TV weather presenters.


----------



## meili

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot Isis. That's a handful that you contributed. You even had some from our very own. Is that so? I never knew that HongKong is now the Pearl of the Orient.


Yes, neither did I (since when?). And -
Zamboanga City - Ciudad de Flores or City of Flowers


----------



## Isis

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot Isis. That's a handful that you contributed. You even had some from our very own. Is that so? I never knew that HongKong is now the Pearl of the Orient.


 
Denada Cracker Jack! I will be giving you more when I get back to my personal library where I kept my notes in World History during my secondary years.

The change was made early 1996 because when I visited Hong Kong at that time, they got key chains and shirts printed with "Pearl of the Orient" and when I asked my tutor and guide from the Philippines, he told me that they (Hong Kong) already got the title from us!

I guess Hong Kong can't use a title unless it is still being used by other countries! And she deserves it!


----------



## Edher

murena said:
			
		

> Mexico is also known as Mexicalpan de las Tunas
> 
> And some cities in Mexico:
> Mexico City is El Defectuoso




Ouch Murena,

        Que mala onda Murena. Todavias te paso eso de "Chilangolandia" pero "El Defectuoso" ahora si te pasaste de lanza. LOL. Original eh, nunca lo habia escuchado. 

Jalisco is also known as "La Tierra de los Machos--Donde los hombres, van con los hombres."

     "The land of the 'real men'---Where men go together"

Meh, not as good in English. LOL

Edher


----------



## Isis

Edher said:
			
		

> Ouch Murena,
> 
> Que mala onda Murena. Todavias te paso eso de "Chilangolandia" pero "El Defectuoso" ahora si te pasaste de lanza. LOL. Original eh, nunca lo habia escuchado.
> 
> Jalisco is also known as "La Tierra de los Machos--Donde los hombres, van con los hombres."
> 
> "The land of the 'real men'---Where men go together"
> 
> Meh, not as good in English. LOL
> 
> Edher


 
Edher, con qué usted significa "La Tierra de los Machos--Donde los hombres, van con los hombres."

"The land of the 'real men'---Where men go together".

¡apenas una pregunta!


----------



## Anna Più

Hi Cracker Jack,
I know that *Bologna* (Italia) is knoun as "*la rossa, la dotta e la grassa" =* Bologna the red, Bologna _the well-read or "the learned_" , and Bologna the fat.

The red, for it's leftist politic tendencies and for the color of roofs and walls... 
The well-read, for it's oldest university in Europe and academic tradition
The fat, for have one's of the richest culinary tradition in Italy

Ciao!
A+


----------



## Cracker Jack

Anna my friend, would you happen to know how Catalunya is known?  Or perhaps the nickname of Spain too?


----------



## Anna Più

Hi Cracker Jack! As I’m very shure which is the nick of Bologna, I’m not so shure wich one is for Catalunya … very sad, I know… I have heard “*Catalunya, terra d’acollida”* (Catalunya, land of welcome/acceptance) and also “*Catalunya, terra de castells*” (Catalunya, land of castles). Maybe wanting to give the imagine of a country with a lot of history inside, collected since years…
I’m curious too. 
Can someone help us to discover wich is “THE NICK” ? 
In the meantime I’ll do some research! (also for Spain). 
See you soon!

A+


----------



## belén

I think Spain is called La Piel de Toro because the map has the shape of a bull...


----------



## josama

Hello

My country, *COLOMBIA*, is know among us its citizens as "El país del Sagrado Corazón" (*The country of the Sacred Heart*) We use that in afunny way, because of the strange, magical-realistic sort of things that only happen here, "en el País del Sagrado Corazón".

Some people will refer to our country as "*Macondo*" (because of García Márquez's "Hundred years of solitude")

*Bogotá*, Colombian capital, was before known as *"La Atenas suramericana" (The South American Athens)*, because its inhabitants were supposed to be very well educated. Of course, that's not true anymore, so we mock it calling it *"La apenas suramericana" (The hardly South American)*

See you


----------



## CLEMENTINE

Isis said:
			
		

> Denmark - Land of the Little Mermaid
> Trinidad and Tobago - Land of Gypsies and Calypsos
> Hong Kong - Pearl of the Orient (It is no longer the Philippines who hold that name)
> Mongolia - Land of Genghis Khan
> *Switzerland - Land of Milk and Honey*
> Australia - Land Down Under
> India - Land of Prayes
> 
> Philippine Cities and Municipalities
> 
> Bacolod City - City of Smile
> Cebu City - City Of Golden Friendship
> Baguio City - City of Pines
> Cavite City - City of Lights
> Angeles City - City of "Angels"
> Dagupan City - City of Milk Fish


 
I would have suggested : Switzerland - land of Chocolate and Gruyère  

Japan: country of the rising sun


----------



## winnie

Italy:

due to its shape it's called 'lo stivale' (the boot)
my Country is also named 'il bel Paese' (the beautiful Country) either for its landscapes or the great concentration of works of art.


----------



## Pablochopper

This is my first post....

Ireland is known as "The Emerald Isle" and my home city of Birmingham, England is known as "The City of One Thousand Trades".  I can't think of any nicknames for England or London though....


----------



## Anna Più

Hi all and welcome to the forum Pablochopper !

I ‘m thinking that nicknames for countries have a lot of intentions behind… trade intentions, tourist intentions, politic intentions... then is dificult to choose the NICK NAME… the NiCK NAME can reduce the richness meanings and caracteristics of a country in a topic.

What do you think?
(Maybe this must be open in a new thread...?)

A+


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Bolivia is called "El corazón de Sudamérica" (The heart of South America), because it lies in the middle of the continent.


----------



## Aupick

England, of course, is sometimes known as Albion. Don't listen to the French, though, if they try and tell you the true nickname is Perfidious Albion. It's not true!  

I should also add Blighty, a nickname that goes back to the First World War, although I'm not sure if it applies to England or to Britain.

And I'd like to claim that my hometown of Manchester is known as 'Venice of the North', but I think anyone who says that is just taking the p*ss.


----------



## Jonegy

Aupick said:
			
		

> England, of course, is sometimes known as Albion. Don't listen to the French, though, if they try and tell you the true nickname is Perfidious Albion. It's not true!
> 
> I should also add Blighty, a nickname that goes back to the First World War, although I'm not sure if it applies to England or to Britain.
> 
> And I'd like to claim that my hometown of Manchester is known as 'Venice of the North', but I think anyone who says that is just taking the p*ss.


 

You beat me to it on Albion, which made me think of the old european names of Gaul, Hispania and Lusitania........  Any others come to mind??

Another thought was where the USA is known as "Uncle Sam",  the UK is "John Bull"  (and going on the verbal effluence of our politicians, the name is more than apt.   ) 

I may have been mistaken, but in Portugal I am pretty sure I heard Coimbra being called  "Univercidade". (possibly the reason for "City of Students" ).  Any clarification by Lusitanos would be appreciated.  

Re: Manchester  -  I have heard that if it wasn't for the Ship Canal draining away the rain  -  it _would_ be like Venice.


----------



## Swettenham

The Commonwealth of Virginia: "The Old Dominion"

We are, after all, historically preeminent among the states.  We are also home to the first permanent settlement in the English colonies, Jamestowne (est. 1607). 

Yes, I'm a nerd. 

Washington, DC: Chocolate City.


----------



## irisheyes0583

Hooray for Virginia... thanks, Swettenham!

The USA is called "*the melting pot*" because we are a like a stew, with a little bit of everything thrown in.

Philadelphia is call "*The City of Brotherly Love*".


----------



## Javier-Vega

Mexico is also known as "El ombligo de la luna" (the navel of the moon). The origin of the name "Mexico" is nahuatl (that is, aztec), and one of its possible meanings is that.

Cuernavaca is "la ciudad de la eterna primavera" (the city of ethernal spring). I think there are several other cities in Latin America with that same nickname.


----------



## meili

Jonegy said:
			
		

> Another thought was where the USA is known as "Uncle Sam", the UK is "John Bull" (and going on the verbal effluence of our politicians, the name is more than apt.  )


 
Made me remember:  The Philippines is then known as "Juan dela Cruz" (or it's people, that is).

Correct me please if I am wrong.


----------



## nikvin

I believe Spain got its earlier name as land of the rabbits, and Andalucia, as land of the vandals, which may become appropriate again with the "invasion " sadly
of so many English lager lout types! and the name Gibraltar comes from jib al tarik, the mountain of tarik


----------



## Javier-Vega

Isis said:
			
		

> Edher, con qué usted significa "La Tierra de los Machos--Donde los hombres, van con los hombres."
> 
> "The land of the 'real men'---Where men go together".
> 
> ¡apenas una pregunta!


 
murena y Edher estan hablando de apodos humoristicos que se utilizan para burlarse de las distintas regiones.

La ciudad de Mexico es oficialmente "El Distrito Federal", abreviado "El D.F." (que se pronuncia "el defe"). Por eso, algunos, como murena, completan a "el defectuoso" (lleno de defectos).

Por su lado, Jalisco utiliza para si mismo el lema de "La tierra donde se dan los hombres" y otros (no jaliscienses, pos supuesto), como Edher, lo completan de este modo: "La tierra donde se dan los hombres, los unos a los otros".

Son apodos ("nicknames") agresivos, especialmente el de Jalisco. No recomiendo el decirselo a un jalisciense, si quieren salir vivos.
Con el "defectuoso" no creo que haya problemas. Hasta a mi que soy "chilango" (defeño, habitante de la ciudad de Mexico) me parece gracioso.


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Hi to all my colleague forum users. Exactly a month from now, we will be celebrating the 60th anniversary of the foundation of the United Nations. In view of this, I am preparing an activity for a conversation class. I would like to solicit your help.
> 
> Can you please provide me the nickname of your respective countries or how your people usually refer to it. Among the more famous monikers are that of Japan known as "The Land ofthe Rising Sun" or Norway "The Land of the Midnight Sun." My country of origin, Philippines is known to us as "Pearl of the Orient" or "The Catholic Nation of Asia." among others.
> 
> In the US, every state has its nickname from "Heart of Dixie/Camelia State" to "Equality State/Cowboy State." Also, some cities have their famous nicknames like New York - The Big Apple, Rome - The Eternal City or Paris - The City of Lights/La Ville Lumière, etc.
> 
> If there is any link related to this, it would also be appreciated. Please do not give official names such as Republic of... or Kingdom of... Thanks a great deal.


 
In Peru, the city of Cusco is known as "el ombligo del mundo" (the center -navel- of the world) as this is how the Incas called it.


----------



## zoe_k

This is a fun topic  

My state, Connecticut, is called the Constitution State or (unofficially) the Nutmeg State.
New Haven, CT is called the Elm City due to the prevalence of elm trees.

I found a website with a list of city nicknames all around the world (and a list of other websites with similar lists) but I can't post URLs yet!!  
Here are a handful to whet your appetite:
Aberdeen, Scotland = the Granite City
Gotland, Sweden = Pearl of the Baltic
Alexandria, Egypt=the Pearl of the Mediterranean (What's with all the pearls?)
Bangkok, Thailand = the Venice of the East
St. Petersburg, Russia = the Venice of the North
Beaver, OK, USA = Cow Chip throwing capital of the world   (hehe)
Jerusalem = City of Peace

Happy nickname hunting!
Zoë


----------



## zebedee

Pablochopper said:
			
		

> I can't think of any nicknames for England or London though....


 
I've heard of London being referred to as "The Old Smoke".

One of Britain's nicknames is "Blighty". Or is that just England? Not sure. Anyone else know?


----------



## josue_ernesto

My wife says that Hermosillo, Mexico is La Cuidad del Sol, and Toluca, Mexico is Toluca la Bella.  I know that in Ecuador, when you ask someone where they are from, they will first tell you either, La Costa, or La Sierra, and then thier city.  We'll try to think of some more.


----------



## josue_ernesto

Epsaña se conoce como La Tierra del Toro


----------



## asm

La ciudad de Mexco es la ciudad de los palacios (Dicho por Alejandro von Humboldt) 





			
				murena said:
			
		

> Mexico is also known as Mexicalpan de las Tunas
> 
> And some cities in Mexico:
> Mexico City is El Defectuoso
> Pachuca is La bella airosa
> Mérida is La ciudad blanca
> 
> I don't remember any other, sorry


----------



## Hakro

Finland is the Land of Thousand Lakes, and its capital, Helsinki, is the Daughter of the Baltic sea.

Also Ontario/Canada has the same nickname, and in the US there are several Thousand Lakes areas or regions. Maybe we should change our nickname because one thousand is not the right number. Finland's nickname should be exactly the Land of 187 888 Lakes.

Finland is also called Maiden Finland or Miss Finland because on the map it has the form of a young woman: you can see her head, one arm, a small waist and a large skirt, and a glimpse of her left foot. Unfortunately Soviet Union took her right arm and right foot 60 years ago.


----------



## tonch

I'm sure no one cares about Australia lol, but some city/state nicknames here..

Brisbane - Brizzy/Bris Vegas 
Sydney - The Olympic City
Tasmania - Tazzie

And the people from certain cities have special nicknames too

Melbourne - Melbournians/Melbournites
Sydney - Sydney siders


----------



## nycphotography

Columbus Ohio is sometimes called "Test Market USA" due to its generic cross section of american taste (or the lack thereof).

Here is LONG LIST of US cities.


----------



## JazzByChas

I know Florida is called, "The Sunshine State", although it also has as its unofficial mascot, the alligator.  I hear all you Gator fans from Gainesville there!)

Tampa's nickname is the "The Big Guava."

Ybor City, now an entertainment district in Tampa, was once the site of a major cigar factory

Also, Tampa is known for it’s Gasparilla festival, because the west coast of Florida was once regularly under the attack of pirates.


----------



## Agnès E.

Aupick said:
			
		

> I've heard Corsica referred to as the 'Île de la beauté'.
> 
> I confess I'd never heard of 'La surdouée' for Montpellier, not even from the megalomaniac ex-mayor, but 'la citée phocéenne' for Marseille, 'la ville rose' for Toulouse and 'la ville-lumière (or even in English, City of Lights) are very common, especially from TV weather presenters.


 
If I remember well, Corsica is _l'île de Beauté_. Touraine region is _le jardin de la France_. _La ville-lumière_ is nothing else but Paris!


----------



## Outsider

Jonegy said:
			
		

> I may have been mistaken, but in Portugal I am pretty sure I heard Coimbra being called  "Univercidade". (possibly the reason for "City of Students" ).  Any clarification by Lusitanos would be appreciated.


I never saw the city be called that, but perhaps some people use it.

The city of *Porto (Oporto)* is known as "Cidade Invicta", the Unconquered City. This title was awarded by King Peter IV, after the citizens of Oporto fought off a siege by Peter's absolutist rival and brother, King Michael, during a civil war. Check here, if you can read Portuguese.

*China*: the Middle Kingdom


----------



## diegodbs

belen said:
			
		

> Barcelona is called "La ciudad condal" ("The count city" because it used to be a count land)
> San Sebastián is known as "La bella Easo" - The beautiful Easo...
> Mallorca is known as "La Isla de la Calma" - The quiet island.


 
Madrid is called "La ciudad/villa del oso y el madroño", because in mediaeval times, there were bears and strawberry-trees.


----------



## Laia

*Barcelona* is also called "*ciutat olímpica*" (olympic city) because of the '92 Olympic Games.
I think *Lleida* is called "*la terra ferma*" (the firm land).


----------



## marinax

my hometown, La Plata, that is the capital of Buenos Aires province, is known as "la ciudad de las diagonales" (city of diagonals) because of its layout. Also, but not so popular, "la ciudad de los tilos" (lime tree's city) and "la ciudad de los estudiantes "(students city, as many come from other parts of the country to study there).

we also have many names for other small cities, that have to do with their main products or activities. just like in the US.


----------



## Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li!

Czechs often like to nickname their country Absurdistán. I believe that's pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Godfather

*Zurich* is sometimes called *Zwinglistadt* because of *Huldrych Zwingli.

*


> Zwingli's Reformation was supported by the magistrate and population of Zürich, and led to significant changes in civil life, and state matters in Zürich. In particular, this movement was known for mercilessly persecuting Anabaptists and other followers of Christ who maintained a nonresistant stance. The reformation was spread from Zürich to five other cantons of Switzerland, while the remaining five sternly held on to the Catholic view of the faith.
> 
> 
> Zwingli was killed at Kappel am Albis, in a battle against the Catholic cantons.


----------



## Stef_Lib

Oxford, near where I live, is called 'the city of dreaming spires', which was thought up by poet Matthew Arnold. It refers to its many church towers which you can see from the outskirts.
I also remember hearing that another poet called Dubrovnik 'the pearl of the Adriatic'.


----------



## Argótide

Holas,

Me he estado acordando de los nombres alternativos, casi apodos, que algunas ciudades y regiones tienen.
En España, por ejemplo, he oído "Madriz" por Madrid, y "Barna" por Barcelona.
En México, a Guadalajara a menudo se le llama "Guanatos", a Mexicali "Chicali", a Tijuana "Tijuas", a Monterrey "Montegüey", a Morelia "Mugrelia" y al Distrito Federal o DF "DeFectuoso", y a la Cd. de México en sí, "Chilangolandia".
Una amiga mía de Salamanca, Guanajuato, decía que ella era de "Salamánchester, Guanawashington". 
En el Ecuador me han contado que a Guayaquil le dicen "el Yoyo".
¿Qué otros nombres cariñosos o despectivos hay para otras ciudades de España y de los países latinoamericanos?


----------



## mirx

Argótide said:


> Holas,
> 
> Me he estado acordando de los nombres alternativos, casi apodos, que algunas ciudades y regiones tienen.
> En España, por ejemplo, he oído "Madriz" por Madrid, y "Barna" por Barcelona.
> En México, a Guadalajara a menudo se le llama "Guanatos", a Mexicali "Chicali", a Tijuana "Tijuas", a Monterrey "Montegüey", a Morelia "Mugrelia" y al Distrito Federal o DF "DeFectuoso", y a la Cd. de México en sí, "Chilangolandia".
> Una amiga mía de Salamanca, Guanajuato, decía que ella era de "Salamánchester, Guanawashington".
> En el Ecuador me han contado que a Guayaquil le dicen "el Yoyo".
> ¿Qué otros nombres cariñosos u despectivos hay para otras ciudades de España y de los países latinoamericanos?


 

Pues de Durango que es de dónde soy.

*Durangyork.*
*Durrancho*.
 Hay un pueblo que se llama "El publito", tiene un arroyo y normalmente se hace un charco enfrente de la arboleda, y es mundialmente conocido -en la metrópoli de *Durangyork*- como "Publito Beach & Resorts". Pueblito se pronuncia _puebliro._

En en pueblo dónde crecí hay una colonia muy popular, que por muchos años no tenía pavimento y se hacían charcos en la calle, esto era el paraíso para los mosquitos que se reproducían en la zona por millares, tanto así que la colonia adoptó el nombre de "*Colonia del Moyote*" con el paso de los años y el regreso de muchos inmigrantes en Estados Unidos, la colonia ahora se conoce cómo "*Moyote city*" y su veintiúnica pincipal es "*downtown Moyote*", se pronuncia "*Moiore ciri"*


----------



## Argónida

Cádiz es "la tacita de plata".


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Y a Valladolid también se la conoce como Pucela.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lamartus

¿Y qué me decís del Brónxtoles?


----------



## Antpax

lamartus said:


> ¿Y qué me decís del Brónxtoles?


 
Sí claro y "el más allá" también.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Torreón - Torres
Zacatecas - Sacatuercas
Chihuahua - Chihuas
Morelia - La Bella Airosa


----------



## faranji

Salvador de Bahia: A Roma negra.
Rio de Janeiro: A Cidade Maravilhosa
Madrid: El Foro
Islas Canarias: Las Islas Afortunadas
Ibiza y Formentera: Las Pitiusas
Jaén (España): La Tierra del Ronquío
Cuba: el Caimán.
Rep. Dominicana: Quisqueya
India: Mata Bharat
Yemen: La Arabia Feliz
Shibam (Yemen): el Manhattan del desierto.
Camerún: L'Afrique en miniature
Asmara (Eritrea): A Piccola Roma
Sri Lanka: Teardrop of India

Y se podría hacer un subhilo sólo de _Venecias _ :

Alleppey (India): La Venecia del Este
Tarim (Yemen): La Venecia de las Arenas
Brujas (Bélgica): La Venecia del Norte

Seguro que hay unas cuantas más...



lamartus said:


> ¿Y qué me decís del Brónxtoles?


 
Pues que limita con Alcorqueens.


----------



## Argótide

La verdad es que yo estaba justo buscando los menos "poéticos" (no "la perla de no-sé-dónde" o "la ciudad de las mil luces centelleantes sobre el firmamento límpido de no-sé-dónde"), sino los más irreverentes, exactamente como _Brónxtoles_, _Mugrelia_ y _Durrancho_... 

(y lamento que este hilo se haya unido a otro que tiene poco que ver)


----------



## GEmatt

Godfather said:


> *Zurich* is sometimes called *Zwinglistadt* because of *Huldrych Zwingli.*


And Geneva is sometimes called the _Calvinist Republic_ or _Protestant Rome_, after the influence of the reformer Jean Calvin.


----------



## Farro

Argótide, aquí tienes dos cutrecillos y hasta un poco ofensivos
Fachadolid (Valladolid)
Paletencia (Palencia)


----------



## Lopes

We sometimes call Holland "our little (cold) froggland", no idea what it's supposed to mean. 

The nickname of Amsterdam is Mokum, which is, I believe, the Jiddisch word for 'city'. There are also some "cool" nicknames of Amsterdam with which I wont bother you.



faranji said:


> Rio de Janeiro: A Cidade Maravilhosa



Isn't it also called Cidade de Deus or is that just in the movie?


----------



## lamartus

faranji said:


> Pues que limita con Alcorqueens.



Y está muy cerca de Navalcuerno .


----------



## faranji

Lopes said:


> Isn't it also called Cidade de Deus or is that just in the movie?


 
Cidade de Deus is just a neighbourhood.


----------



## Lopes

Ah okay, thanks


----------



## faranji

lamartus said:


> Y está muy cerca de Navalcuerno .


 
Polo opuesto de Manjattanhonda.


----------



## zebedee

Cultural Discussions Guidelines said:
			
		

> *A good Cultural Discussions thread:
> 
> * - introduces a fresh topic in a way that is open-ended;​ - promotes *thought-provoking insightful conversation*;​ - asks for and expects distinct national and cultural viewpoints, not personal opinions and ideas;​ - is clear, unambiguous and easy to understand for people around the world;​  - includes definitions - as you cannot assume that we all know what you mean by XXX-ism, you must define it in your question.



There isn't any thought-provoking insightful conversation in this thread any more. That's not what this forum is about. Sorry.


----------

